# Gnucash build fails; goffice patch required



## donallen (Mar 15, 2013)

After a number of failed attempts to use FreeBSD, I'm giving 9.1 a try on an experimental machine. I managed to get through installation with bsdinstall without anything too horrible happening. It still has some problems that I noticed, but seems to be improved vs. 9.0.

One of the applications I require is Gnucash and the port does not build; you get an undefined reference to pcre_info from liboffice during one of the linking steps. The problem is not FreeBSD-specific, but a bug in the version of goffice in the ports database. This problem has affected Linux systems as well. I installed this patch:


```
++++++ goffice-0_8-pcre-8_30.patch ++++++
Index: goffice-0.8.17/goffice/utils/regutf8.c
===================================================================
--- goffice-0.8.17.orig/goffice/utils/regutf8.c
+++ goffice-0.8.17/goffice/utils/regutf8.c
@@ -155,7 +155,7 @@ go_regcomp (GORegexp *gor, const char *p
default: return GO_REG_BADPAT;
}
} else {
- gor->re_nsub = pcre_info (r, NULL, NULL);
+ gor->re_nsub = pcre_fullinfo (r, NULL, 0, NULL);
gor->nosub = (cflags & GO_REG_NOSUB) != 0;
return 0;
}
--
```

and rebuilt goffice. I then went back and tried the build of Gnucash and it did build successfully and appears to work, though I have not yet tested it extensively.

Is this message sufficient for someone responsible for this port to fix it, or do I need to submit a formal bug report?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 15, 2013)

Please, contact with port's maintainer for submit this patch:

```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/goffice
# make maintainer
```

Or file a PR to freebsd-ports-bugs mailing list.


----------



## donallen (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, will do.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

Update your ports tree, it looks like this has been fixed already.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/goffice/


----------



## donallen (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks for letting me know. I've been busy all day and just logged in to take care of informing the maintainer. Looks like it's not necessary. It must have been fixed within the last day or so, because I installed FreeBSD 3 days ago and my ports tree is up-to-date as of then.


----------

